

How I Hacked Facebook OAuth To Get Full Permission On Any Facebook Account - nirgoldshlager
http://www.nirgoldshlager.com/2013/02/how-i-hacked-facebook-oauth-to-get-full.html

======
rurban
Excellent work! Thanks also for responsible behavior on the pending flaws.

------
Lightning
Very impressive. Good on you for reporting it to Facebook first.

